# Looking for a US Ardennes Breeder or Owner.



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay. 
We all know that every girl dreams of cantering through a prairie on a beautiful Friesan. It makes our hearts fly having dreams of these things. 
I.. have tried that whole friesan thing, not my cup of tea. 
I dream of Ardennes horses. The big powerful blocks of them. 
Don't know where it came from, but I do know how it will end. I will find someone that has one, and I will get to love on it. (and ride it? oh yes please!!) I have dreamed of this breed since I was 12 (now...12 years later, still hoping to meet one) 

I am looking for ANY information on breeders or owners of full or cross breeds of the ardennes, (also spelled ardennais) in the US. Or any helpful advice to locating one, turns out none of the draft breed societies in my home state have ever heard of them. They are a rare breed and there are few actually in the states.


----------



## Tanksmom (Aug 25, 2010)

fadedoak said:


> Okay.
> We all know that every girl dreams of cantering through a prairie on a beautiful Friesan. It makes our hearts fly having dreams of these things.
> I.. have tried that whole friesan thing, not my cup of tea.
> I dream of Ardennes horses. The big powerful blocks of them.
> ...


Clover Oaks Farm


----------



## Tralauney (Oct 9, 2010)

*The mythical Ardennes *

Not sure if you've found any breeders but I recently bought a stud off a client of mine and have been researching the breed as well to see if someone can tell me if he is possibly an Ardennes, as she suggests he is. I cant believe how hard it is to find any info on them, but I did find this breeder if it helps www.cloveroaksfarm.com

Ill attach a picture of my new man here for you as well.

Best of luck in your search!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow that horse is gorgeous


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow- that white/gray one is breathtaking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CassandraAndersson (Nov 2, 2010)

I have an Ardennes mare, she's 5 years old. You can see her pictures on my website www.ardentardennes.com


----------

